# ‘Berta recruiting



## Chicken lights (Sep 20, 2022)

https://www.albertaiscalling.ca/

That was on the radio this morning....


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 20, 2022)

Spoke to a fellow at the grocery store the other day. He and his wife just sponsored a family from Ukraine. The stories he told me were something else. I walked away feeling pretty guilty about all I have, and so lucky to live where I do. I've only lived in Alberta and Ontario, but it seems to me all provinces have their charms, as well as their financial advantages and disadvantages. And while I am certain there is some number play at work in these promotional drives, I also know that I would be grateful to live in any province in this beautiful country. And interestingly enough, I have become more appreciative of the diversity in this country as I get older—not less. I credit food culture for this; it's hard to be racist when you're chowing down a nice curry or a steaming bowl of Pho, etc.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 20, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Spoke to a fellow at the grocery store the other day. He and his wife just sponsored a family from Ukraine. The stories he told me were something else. I walked away feeling pretty guilty about all I have, and so lucky to live where I do. I've only lived in Alberta and Ontario, but it seems to me all provinces have their charms, as well as their financial advantages and disadvantages. And while I am certain there is some number play at work in these promotional drives, I also know that I would be grateful to live in any province in this beautiful country. And interestingly enough, I have become more appreciative of the diversity in this country as I get older—not less. I credit food culture for this; it's hard to be racist when you're chowing down a nice curry or a steaming bowl of Pho, etc.


Have you ever had newfie fries? Fries, gravy, cheese curds, gravy, peas, onions, gravy and stuffing is the most common recipe, I believe. Newfie steak on a bun (fried bologna) is good too

It’s a bit odd driving in some parts of Manitoba and Saskatchewan seeing the Ukrainian/European style churches and buildings, the large spire on top and all. Not odd in a bad way, but it seems very grandiose in contrast to the bleak prairies. 

You could always sponsor a lost Ontario boy to Alberta, if you’re looking to spend some money


----------



## CWret (Sep 20, 2022)

We live in an absolutely awesome country!! Lucky us!! I’ve spent most of my life in Ontario and worked in places like: Hemlo; Kingston; Milton; Port Dover; Cornwall; Sudbury; Meaford; Timmins; Meldrum Bay; Kincardine & many more. I’ve been coast to coast in this beautiful country a couple of times. Spent some time in Medicine Hat (Suffield) followed by several years of coal mining out west. I’ve experienced the true Newfie life style in Burgeo before there was road access to that coastal village. The Newfoundlanders are our best kept secret- amazing people - “Come from away” pretty much said it all. For 3 years I worked in Texas, New York and North Dakota. I’ve been in most every State of the US plus spent several weeks in both China and Eastern Europe.
The point of all this rambling (as I said at the start) WOW - Canada is an absolutely awesome place to live! Lucky us!

CW


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 20, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Have you ever had newfie fries? Fries, gravy, cheese curds, gravy, peas, onions, gravy and stuffing is the most common recipe, I believe. Newfie steak on a bun (fried bologna) is good too
> 
> It’s a bit odd driving in some parts of Manitoba and Saskatchewan seeing the Ukrainian/European style churches and buildings, the large spire on top and all. Not odd in a bad way, but it seems very grandiose in contrast to the bleak prairies.
> 
> You could always sponsor a lost Ontario boy to Alberta, if you’re looking to spend some money


When I briefly lived in Toronto my Newfie landlady was the wildest, most crazy person I ever meet in my life. Completely off the charts. Half the time I was scared to death of her and the other half I wish she had been my mother. The lady could cook like she was born with skillet in one hand and a 26er in the other. I adored her. First time in my life I had a friend that was so much older than me. I love Newfoundland's people. I wish I could one day see the place.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 20, 2022)

CWret said:


> We live in an absolutely awesome country!! Lucky us!! I’ve spent most of my life in Ontario and worked in places like: Hemlo; Kingston; Milton; Port Dover; Cornwall; Sudbury; Meaford; Timmins; Meldrum Bay; Kincardine & many more. I’ve been coast to coast in this beautiful country a couple of times. Spent some time in Medicine Hat (Suffield) followed by several years of coal mining out west. I’ve experienced the true Newfie life style in Burgeo before there was road access to that coastal village. The Newfoundlanders are our best kept secret- amazing people - “Come from away” pretty much said it all. For 3 years I worked in Texas, New York and North Dakota. I’ve been in most every State of the US plus spent several weeks in both China and Eastern Europe.
> The point of all this rambling (as I said at the start) WOW - Canada is an absolutely awesome place to live! Lucky us!
> 
> CW


Good for you. You are so lucky to have seen so many places and feel this way about Canada.


----------



## 140mower (Sep 20, 2022)

CWret said:


> The point of all this rambling (as I said at the start) WOW - Canada is an absolutely awesome place to live! Lucky us!


Couldn't have said it better, and with troubling times ahead, it's best we all remember how good we have it.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 20, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> I love Newfoundland's people. I wish I could one day see the place.



*Do it!*  We car toured NS for two weeks and loved it so much,  we did a second car tour from Fredericton NB to St. Johns NL.  Two of the best vacations we have ever taken.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> *Do it!*  We car toured NS for two weeks and loved it so much,  we did a second car tour from Fredericton NB to St. Johns NL.  Two of the best vacations we have ever taken.


I tried to chat with as many NL people as I could when I was to the island- one lady summed up winters nicely- “Dey’s rabbit hunting, snowmobiling, curling, ice fishing, darts, ice skating, moose hunting, hockey, snow races an’ more what you mean how’s winters ‘ere” 

Can’t really argue with that LOL


----------

